
Sophisticated Phishing Using Homograph Attacks - slashcrypto
https://www.offensity.com/en/newsroom/sophisticated-spear-phishing-campaigns-using-homograph-attacks/
======
alexd3large
Adding an S/MIME signature could add even more plausibility.

------
Neverbolt
Any response from google about the gmail mobile app yet?

~~~
slashcrypto
They said, that they are looking into it ...

